# Weatherby scopes



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

I inherited this gun from my Grandfather a few years ago. He had used it quite often on many trips out west and I would love to use it at least once to honor his memory. 
The problem is the scope won't hold zero any more. I have not shot this gun yet to confirm but that was what my Grandfather had told me years ago and the reason he switched to his Rem 700 for his last couple hunting trips. Does anyone have any ideas on who I could look to, to have the scope repaired possibly? Is it just a wild goose chase or would I be better off trying to find a used one? 
I have a NIB Leupold VXIII 3.5x10x40 that I could use but I was trying to keep the gun set up as the way he used it.
Any input would be great and thanks for looking.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a pretty rifle. I remember the Weatherby scopes, with both elevation and windage turrets mounted on top. I believe that Weatherby obtained them from Japan. They haven't been offered in over forty years so I doubt that your scope can be repaired.

Back in the '60's The Leupold was also a popular scope for high class rifles. Today's VXII, with a gloss finish would be a pretty good replacement, keeping an authentic look.

Variable power scopes were in much less use in that era. four and six power Leupold, Weaver and Redfield scopes were found on a great many hunting rifles.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

WhitetailJunkie said:


> I inherited this gun from my Grandfather a few years ago. He had used it quite often on many trips out west and I would love to use it at least once to honor his memory.
> The problem is the scope won't hold zero any more. I have not shot this gun yet to confirm but that was what my Grandfather had told me years ago and the reason he switched to his Rem 700 for his last couple hunting trips. Does anyone have any ideas on who I could look to, to have the scope repaired possibly? Is it just a wild goose chase or would I be better off trying to find a used one?
> I have a NIB Leupold VXIII 3.5x10x40 that I could use but I was trying to keep the gun set up as the way he used it.
> Any input would be great and thanks for looking.


Your answer was only a quick Google search away- 

Where do I send my Weatherby scope for repairs?

We recommend sending scopes for repair to the businesses listed below:

for Premier®, Sightmaster®, Mark XXII®, Supreme:
A.B.O. Inc 
2653 NW 20th Street
Miami, FL 33142 
Phone: 305-860-4858

For Imperial®:
Parsons 
2213 Smith Road
Ross, OH 45061
Phone: 513-867-0820

http://www.weatherby.com/support/faq/item/browsebycategory-22194-26374

Hope this helps. What caliber is the rifle?

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry...should have posted a little more info from the start.

The scope is stamped "made in Germany"

I also googled it and found a lot of different possible makers but it seems Hertel & Reuss are the most likely. Although they are still in business they no longer make rifle scopes. I just wasn't sure if it was viable to fix this particular scope or just try and find a used one. I have seen the same scopes used go from 175 to 300 on gunbroker and other auction sites.

As for the specs of the gun
Weatherby Mark V
300 Weatherby Mag
This is a german made Mark V which I believe was produced by J.P Sauer and Sohn. I could be wrong but I have tried to find as much info as I could about this. Thanks Google:lol::lol:

Thanks for looking


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahh thanks Hoppe's

I think that link you provided is the answer. I did google it and try and get as much info as I could find but most searches were dead ends. I see mine being german made is considered an imperial scope...so hopefully Parsons can help me out. Thanks again.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

I have not shot this gun yet to confirm.

I would shoot it first. then do a search. 
Plus I would take it to Dick Williams in Saginaw on Cole Rd. if you have any Questions.
You won't find a better place that won't BS you


----------

